# PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.



## RofflLol (19. März 2014)

*PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Ich hab ne Frage wie Betreibe ich ein Pc ohne Gehäuse ? Also mit welchen Untergrund?


----------



## Obilankenobi (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Kannst zur Not den Karton von deinem Mainboard oder so ziemlich jede andere nicht leitende Unterlage nehmen


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. März 2014)

Du kannst den pc mit der antistatikfolie vom mainboard darunter betreiben.


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du kannst den pc mit der antistatikfolie vom mainboard darunter betreiben.


 
*Genau das solltest du keinesfalls tun da die Folie leitend ist*


----------



## RofflLol (19. März 2014)

Ok, das soll nur Kurzzeitig sein, und das mit der Antistatikfolie ist Schwachsinn. Das merkt man schon, wenn man die Folie anfasst das die Sich auflädt...


----------



## TheOnLY (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ok, das soll nur Kurzzeitig sein, und das mit der Antistatikfolie ist Schwachsinn. Das merkt man schon, wenn man die Folie anfasst das die Sich auflädt...


 
Eine Antistatikfolie für ein Mainboard ist normalerweise außen leitend,wodruch sie außen als Faradayscher Käfig fungiert und die darin enthaltene Komponente vor statischer Aufladung anderer Objekte schützt und innen aus einem sich nicht ladenden nicht leitenden Material

Ich würde eine ebene nicht leitende Oberfläche nehmen die sich nicht/ nur schwer statisch läd, z.B. Kappe oder eine hölzerne Tischplatte


----------



## Anchorage (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Also ich hatte damals eine Schaumstoffmatte genommen, mit der ich das Mainboard von meinem Tisch getrennt hatte. 
Einschalten kann man dann mit einem Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Benie (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Ich frage mal an den TE warum er den PC ohne Gehäuse betreiben will?
Sicher nicht um Benchmarkrekorde aufzustellen, denn wer so ne Frage stellt sollte lieber die Finger davon lassen


----------



## uk3k (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

"Serviervorschlag":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann man sogar 2 Rechner gleichzeitig ohne Gehäuse betreiben 

Z.B. Wenn man sein eigenes XBMC-Installationscript für eine MySQL-gestützte Server-Client-Lösung probiert...Script demnächst auf Github...


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Also nix unmittelbar leitendes, soweit sind wir schon. Und auch nix, was sich elektrostatisch auflädt, wie Teppiche, Decken usw.

Wenn es dauerhaft sein soll: Die Abstandshalter in ein Holzbrett drehen und das Board dort drauf betreiben.
Für "mal zum testen" reicht auch eine Mainboard-Schachtel als Untergrund. Die haben netterweise sogar die passende Größe.

Problem ist natürlich der fehlende Power-Schalter. Da darfst du jedesmal mitm Schraubenzieher die Jumper kurzschließen, wenn dein Board keinen Taster hat.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Benchtable??


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*



> Problem ist natürlich der fehlende Power-Schalter. Da darfst du jedesmal mitm Schraubenzieher die Jumper kurzschließen, wenn dein Board keinen Taster hat.


 Kein prob 
Von einem alten (defekten) Lüfter Kabel abschneiden auf die Pins stecken und zum starten nur noch die Kabelenden zusammenhalten 

Und das wäre die Ideallösung ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. März 2014)

Oder das


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Bei mir isses einfach wegen der schlechten Kühlung. Ich habe son Billiges Gehäuse von Linkworld... Ich abe 2 Netzteil Lüfter... Die an die 5V Leitung angeschlossen ist... Und es ist eben evtl wenn man das ganze Gedönz offen lässt. oder eben im Schrank einbauen also inner Schublade oder in einen kleinen Schrank also der im Schreibtisch drinne ist  sieht bestimmt auch geil aus...


----------



## uk3k (26. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Wie wärs einfach mit nem anderen Gehäuse?

mfg


----------



## pseudonymx (27. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

ich nehme immer karton is meiner meinung nach die beste wahl für kurzzeitige testzwecke


----------



## RofflLol (27. März 2014)

Ja neues Geháuse wäre schön.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

So siehts bei mir aus, der Karton reicht also völlig.


----------



## RofflLol (29. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Ok habs mal gemacht, Ich musste nichts überbrücken, da ich einfach die Kabel der LEDs und den Schalter ausgebaut habe der war einfach mit heiskleber festgebabt... Ist auch wieder alles eingebaut... Der PC ist zwar jetzt bisschen Laut was mich abeer nicht stört... Da ich eh immer alles auf Laut habe was Musik angeht...  genauso wie Left4Dead 2 muss ich ziemlich Laut spielen  das feeling ist dann einfach nur geil  und die Grafikkarte und alles andere bleiben durch den 2ten Kühler schön kalt.... denn einer saugt lust an der andere der Aerocool sagt die lüft raus. GEnauso wie mein Netzteil.... ich wollte ja auch kein Superleise PC  achja, das hab ich auch extra ausgabut. Ich wollte erstens BEnchmarks machen. Dafür muss die Hardware ja kühl sein damit sie alles geben kann und ich wollte einfach mal kurz die Grafikkarte ordentlich Quälen


----------



## Zakuma (29. März 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Wow so viele Rechtschreibfehler in so wenig Text, nicht schlecht!


----------



## RofflLol (29. März 2014)

Wow was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## uk3k (5. April 2014)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ok habs mal gemacht, Ich musste nichts überbrücken, da ich einfach die Kabel der LEDs und den Schalter ausgebaut habe der war einfach mit heiskleber festgebabt... Ist auch wieder alles eingebaut... Der PC ist zwar jetzt bisschen Laut was mich abeer nicht stört... Da ich eh immer alles auf Laut habe was Musik angeht...  genauso wie Left4Dead 2 muss ich ziemlich Laut spielen  das feeling ist dann einfach nur geil  und die Grafikkarte und alles andere bleiben durch den 2ten Kühler schön kalt.... denn einer saugt lust an der andere der Aerocool sagt die lüft raus. GEnauso wie mein Netzteil.... ich wollte ja auch kein Superleise PC  achja, das hab ich auch extra ausgabut. Ich wollte erstens BEnchmarks machen. Dafür muss die Hardware ja kühl sein damit sie alles geben kann und ich wollte einfach mal kurz die Grafikkarte ordentlich Quälen



Nicht böse nehmen, aber ich glaube weder dass dein System geeignet wäre um damit Benchmark-Rekorde aufzustellen, noch dass du das dafür nötige Hintergrundwissen vor allem im Bereich OC hast.

Nur um paar Benchmarks laufen zu lassen hättest du dein System nicht zerlegen bzw. an die frische Luft befördern müssen, da wirst du dadurch keinerlei Vorteile ziehen 

Mal als Anregung: Meine Komponenten bleiben im geschlossenen Gehäuse kühler als im geöffneten, da so der Luftstrom für alle Komponenten optimal gelenkt wird... Vom reduzierten Lärmpegel ganz zu schweigen^^ 

mfg


----------



## alalcoolj (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage zu diesem betagten thread. Die Abstandshalter für's Mainboard sind nicht elektrisch leitend, oder? Sinn und Zweck ist, dass sie das Mainboard vom elektrisch leitenden (?) Gehäuse trennen - oder verstehe ich das völlig falsch?
Kann man mit dem Schraubenzieher was falsch machen beim Einschalten? Die vielen Pins liegen ja recht nahe beisammen...


----------



## Bullz (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*

Wie kann ich den Pc einschalten wenn ich keinen Einschaltknopf vom Gehäuse habe ?


----------



## target2804 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: PC ohne Gehäuse Betreiben.*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage zu diesem betagten thread. Die Abstandshalter für's Mainboard sind nicht elektrisch leitend, oder? Sinn und Zweck ist, dass sie das Mainboard vom elektrisch leitenden (?) Gehäuse trennen - oder verstehe ich das völlig falsch?
> Kann man mit dem Schraubenzieher was falsch machen beim Einschalten? Die vielen Pins liegen ja recht nahe beisammen...



Doch, die Abstandhalter leiten, soweit ich weiß. Allerdings hat das Mainboard um die dafür vorgesehenen Bohrlöcher ja den geschützen Bereich. Deshalb kannst du ja dort problemlos Schauben auf Abstandhalter montieren.



Bullz schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Pc einschalten wenn ich keinen Einschaltknopf vom Gehäuse habe ?


Schau doch wo der Power-SW auf deinem Board hinkommt. Sind 2 Kabel, die zu deinem Knopf führen.
Wenn du da ne Büroklammer dranhältst, ist es an.


----------

